# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  لماذا ذكر سبحانه وتعالى الزانيه قبل الزاني ولماذا ذكر السارق قبل السارقة؟

## حازم عطاالله

القرآن الكريم .. لماذا ذكر سبحانه وتعالى الزانيه قبل الزاني ولماذا ذكر سبحانه وتعالى السارق قبل السارقه ؟ 

*** *** *** عندما أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى بتوقيع حد الزنا بدأ الآية بالأنثى فقال تعالى: ( الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحدٍ منهما مئة جلدة ) [النور: 2].

 ـ وعندما أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى بتوقيع حد السرقة بدأ بالذكر فقال تعالى: ( والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاءاً بما كسبا نكالاً من الله ) [المائدة: 38].

 ـ لقد بدأ الله حد الزنى بالأنثى (المرأة)، وذلك لأنها التي تعطي الضوء الأخضر للذكر (الرجل) ولو امتنعت منه ما استمر في تحرشه بها حتى تقع في مصائده، فالمرأة هي التي تفتنه بملابسها غير الشرعية الفاضحة، ونظراتها غير السوية المغرضة، وحركاتها غير الأخلاقية المثيرة. ـ فالأنثى هي البادئة بالفتنة والإثارة، ولهذا حملها الله المسؤولية الأولى في الزنى، ولكنه ساوى بينها وبين الذكر في العقوبة.

 ولذلك: أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى المرأة المسلمة بالعديد من أوامر سد الذرائع أو الأوامر الاحترازية الحامية لها من مثل هذا السلوك المشين والمهين. 

منها: 1ـ أن لا تخضع بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض فيها. قال تعالى: (فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض) [الأحزاب: 32]. 2ـ أمرهن الله سبحانه وتعالى بالتستر ولبس اللباس الساتر، والدال على حشمتهن وهويتهن وأنهن مؤمنات عفيفات لا يقبلن المخادعة والمصادقة للرجال، أو إثارة الفتنة فقال تعالى : ( يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفوراً رحيماً )[الأحزاب: 59]. 

فهذا اللباس الساتر يحميهن من مرضى القلوب والتهم الباطلة. 3ـ أمر الله المرأة المسلمة أن لا تبدي صوت زينتها الخفية كالأساور والخلخال وغيرها تجنباً للعديد من المشكلات المترتبة على ذلك. فقال تعالى: ( ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن ) [النور: 31]. 4ـ كما أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى المرأة المسلمة بعدم إبداء زينتها للأجانب من الرجال فقال تعالى: ( ولا يبيدين زينتهن إلاّ ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ) [الآية: 31] من النور. 5- أمر الله المرأة المسلمة بغض البصر وحفظ الفرج.

 فقال تعالى: ( وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ) [النور: 31]. ـ ـ لهذا بدأ الله سبحانه وتعالى في حد الزنا بالأنثى. ـ أما في السرقة فـبدأ الله بالذكر في الحد مع مساواته لهم بالنساء في العقوبة. 

والإحصائيات العالمية تظهر ضلوع الرجال في جريمة السرقة لذلك !! ـ هذا دين الله، وتلك حدود الله، فأين من يخاف الله ويطبق حدوده؟!!. فانتبهوا يا أولي الألباب لعلكم ترحمون!!! والله الموفق

----------

